# Aluminum LeMonds



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

The aluminum LeMond framesets, Chambery and Alpe D'Huez, are being sold on Ebay by a shop in Illinois. I'm thinking about bidding on one. They're supposed to be great frames- sprints like aluminum and rides like steel. I have a few questions on them-

The Chambery comes with a Time Stiletto fork while the Alpe D'Huez comes with a house-brand Trek Air Rail. Does anyone know why?

Is there anyone who has or had one of these bikes and can comment on it?

Wour help would be appreciated.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

This thread is about 10 down from yours in this forum. As I said, I liked that frame a lot. So did quite a few pros, apparently.

My Alpe d'Huez came with the Time Stiletto. Perhaps the Trek fork is a rebranded Time?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47209


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

I think Blue Sugar is talking about the current models, while the other discussion was about ones from ~5 years ago. The new ones have the CF chain and seat stays. 

jeff


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _I think Blue Sugar is talking about the current models._


You could be right. But the ebay Illinois Lemond aluminum frames are not current models. They're listed in the "new" section and are described as "brand-new," but I think that's only because they were never built up. One should hope so, anyway


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

Ooh that would be sneaky. If it's an old model advertised as new they should specify the model year. If not I wouldn't buy anything from them on general principle. 

jeff


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I men the circa 200-2001 models used by the Saturn team for a while.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Right.*

Those are the frames I'm talking about. The one I rode from 1999-2002 was very stiff and responsive. It wasn't plush by any stretch of the imagination, but people didn't buy them for charity rides. These were no-nonsense, fast race frames that got the job done and didn't cost a fortune. If you trashed one, you just bought another and transfered the parts. For some reason, I couldn't make mine climb well. Not the fault of the frame as such of course. But I could never get 100% positioned on it, and when climbing I need to to have everything just so. I've got short legs and a very long upper body.

As to the sneaky "new" - I suppose you could call that somewhat deceiving. But if these frames were never built up and are in excellent condition, no harm done. I don't believe the current Lemond aluminum frames (even if they have CF stays) are any better or worse than these older ones.

BTW, where are they? Did the auction end?.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Go to "Lemond" in category "sporting goods" and you'll find them. The seller is in Wheaton, Illinois.

They don't ride well? Maybe I'll buy an 853 Zurich frame instead.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info, appreciate it.

The frames ride fine, but I never cared about about a bike riding "plush." So perhaps it's a case of "great frame for me, but you may not agree."

I cut my cycling teeth on rock-hard leather saddles, toe-clips and straps and Benotto bar tape (which is like wrapping your bars in Saran Wrap.) If I wanted "plush" in those days, I would have had to choose a different sport. Plush is still last on my list of priorities, but of course that doesn't mean it should also be last on yours.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Alpe D'Huez*

Great frame but I am afraid that fork has been replaced. OEM fork is a "Lemond" made by Bontrager. A nice seat, good wheels, and bars make an aluminum frame very nice to ride. If the seatstays aren't carbon then it's an older frame. I have over 4000 miles on my Alpe D'Huez.


----------

